# Gday from Angelique II



## Holland (Apr 14, 2015)

Gday all,
i bought Angelique II (CSY 44) in Florida in 2006. the previous owners Eric and Mona had spent 16 years sailing her around the world so the boat was considerably more experiencd than was i. Nevertheless after Eric accompanied us from Panama City to Tampa Bay, my son Josh and i managed to sail to Key West, Charleston SC, Bermuda, The Azores and Casablanca where another son George (namesake) joined us for a hop up the coast and then to Gibraltar. with my brother Chris aboard we all sailed to Almeria, Cartagena and Majorca where all but Chris jumped ship. the two of us sailed to Malta where Chris departed and i sailed solo to Cyprus (losing a headsail along the way) where i wintered.
3 art students (not recommended) accompanied me back to Malta via Rhodos.while trying to solo back to spain the masthead shroud parted company with the mast and down it came. at which point i was glad not to have three art students to worry about. after a worrying dive to reclaim my new headsail i motored back to Malta. 
when i was about to leave the boat to retreat back to Oz to earn money, Bernadette arrived and rescued me. Together we sailed around Malta for familiarisation and on to Tunisia, Sicily, Spain, Canaries, Cape verde Islands. Salvador Brazil (the last 960 NM without autopilot), on to Rio de Janiero (where autopilot was fixed) and then Simons Town South Africa where we left Angelique II for repairs and flew to Adelaide to replenish the coffers.
Jan 2012 we returned to Simons Town and sailed Angelique II the 5500NM directly to Pt Adelaide sailing as far as 48 degrees south (it's cold down there).
one hell of a trip during which we spent a week hove to while repairing sails below deck. after 9 weeks at sea we motored the last 120Nm in a dead calm. Quite an adventure.
Bernadette and i are now happy to sail around Gulf St Vincent although i did a little racing last year aboard Enchantress including the Sydney to Hobart (19th overall on handicap)
will be happy to advise anyone headed to any of the ports mentioned. i would be very grateful to anyone who can advise on my previous post re an Alpha 3000 autopilot sailing around in circles!

cheers
George H


----------



## Holland (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hi Holland, welcome to Sailnet.

Sounds like a great boat and some great adventures.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Indeed, welcome to the forum. You are in an area I would dearly like to visit. 

As for Alpha 3000 ..... no real idea I'm afarid cos I've never used one of them but when our old Autohelm went haywire on a trip down the NSW coast in absolutely calm conditions it turned out to be a dud fluxgate compass.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

tdw said:


> Indeed, welcome to the forum. You are in an area I would dearly like to visit.


The womboat is going to take on the roaring forties?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

chall03 said:


> The womboat is going to take on the roaring forties?


I fear not mate though you never can tell. I reckon St Vincent and Spencer Gulfs would be pretty cool. We do intend to plod around Tasmania at some stage so vaguely in the neighbourhood.

Understand that I don't know that area at all well but getting to Port Fairy should be doable with no undue trauma and then you have 300 odd nms to Kangaroo Island. Whether there are any bolt holes twixt PF and KI I don't know.

I wonder if Classic is around ? He should know that coast.

How's the weather your neck of the woods? They reckon we could be in for the odd shower or two. Guess I won't be out for a sail today.


----------



## Holland (Apr 14, 2015)

Portland is a good place to park. not sure what a "bolt hole" is.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Holland said:


> Portland is a good place to park. not sure what a "bolt hole" is.


Should be 'bolthole'. Simple means a place to hideaway or seek shelter.

Given that the area we are discussing has a somewhat dodgey reputation, weather wise, it would be nice to be able to port hop rather than doing a straight through run from, say Melbourne or even Eden. I know it is done on a regular basis, plenty of Syd-Hob boats have come from SA but I'm a bit of a plodder. Like the idea of being able to pull into port and locate the nearest pub, club bar or restaurant. I confess that whenever I'm even thinking of the SA/Vic coast my taste buds start screaming for KG Whiting and a glass of something cold. 

Holland, you know anything about Robe ? It has small port and anchorage/marina but I have no info on the entrance. Looking at it with Google Earth there are a bunch of power boats but I don't see any masts other than what appears to be a cat. I'm wondering if it has keel boat depths. If it does then it is an obvious stop along the way. The hop from Portland to Kangaroo Island is approx 250nms. That is only a moderate deal if you have a weather window. Our girl would take around two days to do that passage but I'd be happy to stop along the way. If one could stop in Robe then we are down to half the total and Robe does look like a nice spot to visit. Robe is apparently also famous for its Lobsters.










So coming from Sydney the go would be down to Eden then maybe the idea would be Eden to Deal Island to King Island then Port Fairy and/or Portland.

It would be nice to combine it all with a circuit and/or cruise of Tassie but it seems to me that most people do the West Coast North to South and that is a stretch of water that gives one pause for thought. Macquarie Harbour however is very much on my bucket list.

hmmm .... need to know more about this but damn and blast you have got me thinking.

Apologies for the hijack. None of this is helping you with your AP problem.


----------



## Holland (Apr 14, 2015)

we anchored at Robe enroute to Sydney last Dec but I cant remember much about it. before passing Wilsons Prom I recommend you pull into Refuge Cove just north of the prom. very nice refuge and not so little. look around.
west coast of tas isnot so daunting. Enchantress has returned from Hobart on both occasions via the south coast. I'm told it is a very nice coast to cruise. check the weather of course. when you reach KI, Christmas cove is just west of the ferry dock at Penneshaw. and in gulf st Vincent several place along the east coast to shelter from southerlies and south easterlies. Maslins beach is a nice spot but south end is a nudist beach.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

You are being exceedingly helpful. Wish we could have caught up when you were in Sydney.

Refuge Cove looks a lovely spot. Only problem being that if I anchored there I might never leave. Would mean we could also slide into Port Phillip Bay so we could drop in on our friend Classic30. It makes no sense going to Melbourne if we used the Deal island route though of course that woulld mean bypassing KI. Decisions decisions.










It is a shame no one has done a "Lucas" covering the Vic and SA coasts. Tassie is reasonably well covered.

Thanks for the Robe info. I havn't checked but I'm presuming you draw around two metres ?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Whoops ... I am an idiot. You were in Sydney on Enchantress not Angelique so just here for the start of the Syd-Hob. Still and all, if she can get into Robe then I'm sure that we at 1.85 draught can.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

tdw said:


> How's the weather your neck of the woods? They reckon we could be in for the odd shower or two. Guess I won't be out for a sail today.


We had wee bit of carnage up here....but our boat came through it ok fortunately.

Not much left of some sections of the marina.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Holland said:


> we anchored at Robe enroute to Sydney last Dec but I cant remember much about it. before passing Wilsons Prom I recommend you pull into Refuge Cove just north of the prom. very nice refuge and not so little. look around.
> west coast of tas isnot so daunting. Enchantress has returned from Hobart on both occasions via the south coast. I'm told it is a very nice coast to cruise. check the weather of course. when you reach KI, Christmas cove is just west of the ferry dock at Penneshaw. and in gulf st Vincent several place along the east coast to shelter from southerlies and south easterlies. Maslins beach is a nice spot but south end is a nudist beach.


Again thanks for the info. I would have thought that the west coast prevailing winds would be east to southeast with the occasional horror story from the south. Good thing about cruising Tassie is that the distances are relatively short. From what I know one needs to time an entrance into Mac Harbour fairly carefully which may mean departing Port Davey or your north coast jump off point if heading south at any old odd time of day or night to coincide with tide at Hells Gate but that is no big deal.



chall03 said:


> We had wee bit of carnage up here....but our boat came through it ok fortunately.
> 
> Not much left of some sections of the marina.


On my way out to check on ours now but we are moored with pretty good protection from the southerly so I'm not overly worried.


----------

